# Dave the Dead's '09 pix



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I've got some pix of this year's display posted here.

Enjoy!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You are too good!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome stuff as usual Dave!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

nice work dave! baby cotton still creeps me out!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Superb work as always, DtD.

So many great pieces... the Thestral, the Hearse Coach, Pumpkin Baby, Mr. Sandman, Cotton. The blue corpse is particularly handsome. I'd be lurking for hours in front of that yard. Well done, sir. :smilekin:


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great props and pics as usual, Dave!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Great pics! I love the undead horse, his my favorite. The corpse in blue looks awesome too. Great job on the photos!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I've been waiting for these pics. Very strange and unique creatures roam inside your head. Love them all.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome props. Everything looks really good.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

as cool as ever you are the master and I bow to you !!!!! great job


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The creations you come up with are so creepy! It looks like something a demented killer would display in his yard after he has killed his victim. Do you have something to tell us??? I have to say it is such a great job!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Nice. That horse is great.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome as always. You're display is definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

You vision amazes me...when you put them all together it is overpowering...all I can say is wow.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Your stuff is amazing, but the artistic photography at interesting angles is just a joy to look at.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, I have said it before, and I will say it again - you scare the daylights out of me..... 

Decided on a favorite, finally.... "A Corpse in Blue"..... I have a thing for blue... 

Amazingly executed Dave, thank you for all of your inspiration!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks amazing, Dave. Please move next door so we can get a better look.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome as usual dave. Not much more that can be said.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Your props send a chill up my spine Great setup and lighting, very inspiring.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Spooky1 said - come live on our street even if you would make us look like crap by comparison:googly:

Beautiful props beautifully photographed. For someone who wasn't feeling quite into the season this year, you did superbly


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

The TOT pic. I think an angel snuck in and is carrying Baby Cotton's soul over to All Saints Day. A fantastic and original yard.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Beautiful props beautifully photographed. For someone who wasn't feeling quite into the season this year, you did superbly


Thanks for all the kind words everyone. I am really enjoying seeing everyone elses pix...there are some darn good photos floating around this place!

Roxy, I still think I had an 'off' year as far as the overall display goes. Something just didn't feel right about it...with all the rain we had thru the month, losing a few days to being sick, and then losing an entire 1/2 week to a camping trip it felt like I didn't give it my all. I am pleased with some of the photos I took ( learning a new camera this year after shooting last year with a digital POS), but the overall display was lacking something.

There are a few more shots on my blog HERE and I particularly like the full moon pictures I have posted HERE.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Dave, your haunt is one of a select few I regard as _art_. Stunning. Bravo!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome stuff, love the lighting and just the overall look, and all the detail! Perfectly dark and creepy set up.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Fantastic Dave, everything fell into place nicely. Your work is always an inspiration.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Dave, your off year kicks my best year's butt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been looking forward to seeing your pics for this year. I only hope that one day I can create something one tenth as brilliant as this. You are truly an artist and an inspiration.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I think I blocked out the baby. Was surprised when I saw it there. Always a pleasure


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love your work Dave!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Are all of those supposed to link to larger versions? My cursor behaves as if they are all links, but only some of them seem to link to larger images. Which sucks because I really want to see your pictures, and the ones that aren't working are really dark on my old CRT.

Madness is weee-irrrd!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job Dave. I still miss the dragon thou. o well


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Once again you are up in the belfry!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Love what you do, Dave!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creepy indeed. Poor baby Cotton. Thanks for sharing.


----------

